
Jaan Tallinn, co-founder of Skype joins Blockchain online hackathon jury - compil3r
https://hack.ether.camp/#/judges
======
HairyGing3r
It's been out for a while that Jaan is looking into Bitcoin and blockchain
technology.

“Shaming people into being virtuous doesn’t change behaviour,” claimed Mr
Tallinn. “Incentive schemes, whereby people who have done the most good for
humanity are rewarded 20 years into the future would create the expectation
that doing long-term good is valuable.”

[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/business/2016/06/20/skype-
invento...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/business/2016/06/20/skype-inventor-
jaan-tallinn-wants-to-use-bitcoin-technology-to-s/)

------
merkleme
Thats quite an impressive list for a jury. I had a quick look at the 'ideas'
board. All of the ideas seem to be blockchain based (mainly on Ethereum), is
there policy on what sort of ideas they except?

~~~
Stephen_T
They are non tech specific, I guess they just haven't gone out to the broader
community, that or the name ether.camp attracts only Ethereum peeps. There's
still a couple of months until it starts so it'll be interesting to see if
they attract any devs from outside the Blockchain world.

